# Review: Flatband Ergo



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I received my new Flatband Ergo yesterday, and I wanted to review it for everyone.

*Construction: *
First off, I got the maple version of the Ergo. The bands are Linatex in 3/4 x 1/16 and have good pull weight for their power. The bands are of course attached in the Over The Top method. They were attached very well, using attachment bands that were the same color as the Linatex that came on it. It had a forefinger notch and a thumb groove on the frame, making it very easy to hold. The handle itself was tapered to one side, which allowed me to get a better grip on it. The tops of the prongs were rounded in the direction of the bands, which helps reduce strain on the bands. I'll bet that it probably increases the life of the bands significantly. The slingshot is smaller than I thought based on the picture, and that is a good thing. It fits in the pocket very well. It also fits perfectly in my hands despite being small (I have large hands.) The pouch is very well made with smooth leather on the inside, and rough leather on the outside. This allows for a good grip when pulling, but does not hinder the projectile on launch. The pouch also has two dimples to hold the ammo in place. I have to say that the pouch on this is the best I have ever tried.

*Fit & Finish:*
The beauty of this slingshot is the details. A lot of detailed effort went into the design and finishing of this. It is obvious that no effort was spared. The maple looks beautiful, and the varnish on it seems very good quality. The Flatband logo is written on it in a very classy way, and it is visible on both sides. It has a very "custom" feel (or bespoke as the Europeans like to put it), like a master craftsman made it.

*Usage:*
It is very powerful, nearly as powerful as my Saunders Pro with Black Mambas. That is surprising since the Pro has extended arms. This is the first time I have tried Linatex bands, and I have to say that I love the thickness of them. They allow for quick reloads because the single thick bands don't get twisted up easily like double bands have the tendency to do. It is very accurate, as would be expected. The curved prong tops could possibly help with accuracy, but they definitely seem to help with band slap.

*Overall I highly recommend this slingshot!*


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Here are some pics I took with my iPhone.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great review Aaron. I too own a Flatband Ergo and i absolutely love it. Right now I have some of Flatband's linatex bands on it which are great. I also was suprised by the small size. I like how small and as Aaron said it fits in a pocket. Great work by Flatband!!! JT


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I almost forgot an action shot!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Guys, do you think they (Ergo's) are too small? I have a very big hand and was making them to fit me,but some people said "that is a big frame" so I downsized them. My hand measures 8 1/2's from end of middle finger to base of palm and they work for me. Let me know if you think they are too small. Hey, I'm always learning too!







Flatband


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nope! I like the size. Honestly though, it might be good to offer two different sizes. Give people a choice!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

And I was thinking that exact same thing too Aaron! Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Isn't it amazing how great minds think alike! One of these days I'm gonna order me one of Flatbands full blown ergos too! A real slingshot guy just has to have just one more slingshot to round out his collection. There are several custom makers out there that your collection isn't complete without at least one of them !!!


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

Aaronc your sure love that shooter


----------



## TRUGREEN (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice Slingshot!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I got a couple of Flatbands Catapults, one kinda standard size ergo with 1 x 3/4 tapered bands and a itty bitty pocket shooter with 3/4 x 1/2 tapered bands, they shoot dandy, but will give some knuckle slap, so am getting used to the Chinese type of Dankung Flip yer hand when you shoot, to eliminate the knuckle slap, the Flatband shooters are nice


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I decided to do a Jorg style pic with it.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

smile for the birdie


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

If you want to buy one, go here:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/288-custom-curly-maple-frames-and-others/


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Great review and absolutely priceless picture.....you just need about ten more bands on a slingshot capable of downing satellites in low-earth orbit and you'll have it!


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

For a second there I thought that was actually Jorg. JT


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Jtslingshoter said:


> For a second there I thought that was actually Jorg. JT


My daughter looked over my shoulder one day when I was watching one of Jorg's videos and looked at me quizzically and said " Daddy, is that you?". I laughed and said "No, he just looks a lot like me."


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That is very nice, I have one on order from Smitty, I think I will order one of these as well.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

An update on this. I still love this little slingshot! I have to say that the pouch Flatband uses on his bands are the best I have every used! I think that all slingshots should use his pouches!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Glad you like the pouch Aaron. The original design was from Blue Skeen. I just tweeked it here and there and made it my own. I'm making a new one that is smaller and more accurate. I moved the holes closer to the circumference of the cups and punched a hole half the diameter of the specific ammo being used into the hinge at back. This will eliminate the possibility of the ball falling into a cup on either side while being propelled. I don't think it does but this modification will insure it doesn't. The pouches, like others I've done, will be ammo specific-made just for a certain sized ammo. Tournament shooters don't all shoot the same size ammo. Flatband









BTW-Jeez where the heck is Smitty's Ergo? I sent it out during the week (Tuesday). He should have gotten it by now! What's up with that?


----------

